# d20 Modern Psionics action



## tommyboy (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Over on the psionics.net IRC server I've started a d20 Modern Shadow Hunters game.  Lots of action and intrigue.  All of the base classes and advanced classes from the core book are available.  The Shadow Hunters advanced classes are also available.

This campaign will span several generations.  Only gamers dedicated to long-term play need apply.

Not a lot of FX aside from psionics, and some low-level magic.

All heros start at 1st level. Submit fully realized characters along with background to tomthiessen@hotmail.com

Session logs can be found here... http://s2.phpbbforfree.com/forums/?mforum=shadowhunters

.:: tom ::.


----------

